# fuses and relays 1996 Flair A-class



## LandD (Nov 26, 2009)

Does anyone know where the fuses and relays (wiper, horn etc.) are on A-class 1996 Flair based on a Fiat Ducato 2.5 ?

I have located a set of fuses in the glove compartment and the set in the wardrobe (these cover the camper functions only).

I am told that there should be a set in the engine bay often near the battery but no sign of them here. 

Any help would be most welcome.

Dick


----------



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

Dunno Landy, mine is a'06 Iveco based. Try here:

http://z8.invisionfree.com/N_and_B_Drivers_Club/index.php


----------

